# Pgh Herf?



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Any interest or know of a herf close to Pittsburgh? Check out the "The Montecristo Club" at PNC Park. I know a few local dealers having a outing this year (3rd one down on page).
http://pittsburgh.pirates.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/pit/ticketing/seating_premium.jsp


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I would be interested in travelling up for this...especially if we did it on a weekend I have always thought it was a shame I could not enjoy two of my loves at the same time. I had heard that PNC Park was opening this club, and thought, here's my chance!

This is one of the best parks in baseball. What a great way to enjoy it! (BTW, I think the Pirates might surprise a few people this year.)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

A steelers game in the Fall might be really nice as well.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Blowing Smoke has been pushing a cigar crawl of some sort in the Pittsiburgh area. Only 45 spots of which half are filled. Would love to come down for that one but I would most definatly be in the dog house if I did. There may be more info in burghherfers.com


----------

